# My "All in one" spotlight, Picture heavy!



## AlexGT (Jul 23, 2008)

I think it covers all my light needs, it Has the following:

8 Red leds to preserve night vision
1 White Cree R2 bin dropin for medium distance lighting
1 CCFL for area light
1 35watt 5000k HID for long distance lighting
1 Glow in the dark sheeting to find it at night.

*Edit to add (4-26-09)*

6 UV lights
1 Red blinker led
13,200 ma li-ion battery pack
Painted it using Krylon fusion paint.

I just need to fit a 12ah li-ion battery pack and I'll be set. (Done!)

Pic of the spotlight







Pic of the reflector end, looks like a short arc





Now let's show it working!

Red leds, these are 33,000mcd 5mm leds I bougth on ebay, very bright!





Compact flourescent area light, it swivels out 





The DX R2 bin dropin, I would say it's WC tint. It is fixed to the glass window by 3M's VHB tape.






The HID, the dropin does not project a shadow in the beam because it's in the center





And finally a pic of the glow in the dark sheeting.





What you guys think?

AlexGT


----------



## Gunner12 (Jul 23, 2008)

Looks really nice,

How is the drop-in taking the heat?


----------



## Patriot (Jul 23, 2008)

I think it's pretty darn creative. I'm going to have to go look up the 3M VBH tape though, since I don't know what it is.


----------



## AlexGT (Jul 23, 2008)

It's been taking it very good since it is not touching the glass (Sits on top of the VHB tape) and it resides in a dark area of the reflector, HID's do not make a lot of heat.

AlexGT



Gunner12 said:


> How is the drop-in taking the heat?


----------



## climberkid (Jul 23, 2008)

i love it!!!!!!!!! pure genius


----------



## AlexGT (Jul 23, 2008)

Pic of red leds 15 ft away 1 sec exposure ISO 100 I like that the plastic optic on front of the leds make for a very diffused flood with no artifacts.





Pic of DX R2 dropin 15ft 1/2 second exposure





AlexGT


----------



## CM (Jul 23, 2008)

AlexGT said:


> ...What you guys think?
> 
> AlexGT



One of the coolest mods I've seen. It's like...flashlight bling, without really being, you know, bling 

What host did you use?


----------



## AlexGT (Jul 23, 2008)

It's a Sunforce spotlight, 






bought it on Ebay, tread here

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/116491

Website of the host used
http://www.sunforceproducts.com/english/details.asp?id=47



CM said:


> What host did you use?


----------



## TDKKP (Jul 23, 2008)

Instructions needed. And all the links for parts, lights, ... The more details the better. Finally video of modding, if it's too long you can make them multiple sections.


----------



## Gunner12 (Jul 23, 2008)

Won't the R2 drop-in overheat my itself if left on for a period of time.

I've never seen a HID light in person so I don't know how much heat the light produces, but from the numbers it says around 50% is not visible light so that's still some heat from the bulb.

I remember seeing another mod with the same light, but yours looks more interesting.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 24, 2008)

What is the longest period of time that you've run the HID for?


----------



## AlexGT (Jul 24, 2008)

I have done about 8 hours "burn in" for the bulb since new, and about 1 hour after the installation of the dropin with no problems

AlexGT


----------



## Cigarman (Jul 24, 2008)

In an ironic twist, it would seem someone got their attention as well...

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200361824_200361824

a bit spendy but interesting nonetheless.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 24, 2008)

Wow that is one of the coolest lights I have seen on here, I’m very jealous:devil:! A lot of people on here build really good high power HIDs but this is different. I most definitely like the R2 Led assembly:twothumbs. Very Creative!


----------



## XeRay (Jul 24, 2008)

Cigarman said:


> In an ironic twist, it would seem someone got their attention as well...
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200361824_200361824
> 
> a bit spendy but interesting nonetheless.


 
Now the numbers are up to 40 million, where does this end. Truth is probably no more than 1 million depending on reflector quality and beam shape.


----------



## BVH (Jul 24, 2008)

"up to 40,000,000 CP" means when the HID is turned on and pointed at the sun at such an angle that sunlight reflection (39,000,000 CP worth) is added to total output.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Jul 24, 2008)

AlexGT,

I think this was a very nice mod!:twothumbs

My favorite parts of your light are the red LED's and how it glows in the dark.


----------



## Morepower! (Jul 24, 2008)

Now that is one very nice looking mod. you've got there, excellent !!

I wish I hadn't seen it though, because now I'm going to have to have one. Also what do you think of the quality of the reflector ?

I'm just trying to work out what you have done with the LED module there. Do you have any other shots that might better show how it is mounted ?

Thanks.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 24, 2008)

BVH said:


> "up to 40,000,000 CP" means when HID turned on and pointed at the sun at such an angle that sunlight reflection (39,000,000 CP worth) is added to total output.


 
Than shouldn’t it say on the box it will get reduced candlepower during the night.


----------



## AlexGT (Jul 24, 2008)

The reflector is deeper than the Thor 6.5mcp and is very well built, good quality and makes for a nice spot at a distance. Pics of the dropin in a moment but basically I just cut small strips of VHB tape and put it around the reflector then mounted the reflector to the glass, then screw in the pill and solder it, then cover it up with glow sheeting.


----------



## AlexGT (Jul 24, 2008)

This one looks interesting to make another HID mod.

http://www.sunforceproducts.com/english/details.asp?id=85#


Here is a pic of the leds from the business end.


----------



## DM51 (Jul 26, 2008)

Ingenious idea - a very versatile combination light! No problems with heat build-up in the Cree drop-in module?


----------



## AlexGT (Jul 27, 2008)

Not that I encountered, I think the module keeps at a good temperature because it is not touching the glass (Sits on top of the VHB foam tape) the GID sheet is also made of foam and shields it from the side, the bottom is right on top of the reflector's bulb shadow, the dropin gets very little direct light.

Here is a pic of the HID beam at @ 5 inches from the wall, notice the donut hole where the dropin resides.








DM51 said:


> Ingenious idea - a very versatile combination light! No problems with heat build-up in the Cree drop-in module?


----------



## Gunner12 (Jul 27, 2008)

The LED module itself creates heat as it runs, I was wondering how the heat from the module is affecting the module itself.

I don't think you'll be lighting things up at 5 inches, so the drop-in probably would matter much to the HID.


----------



## LukeA (Jul 27, 2008)

Gunner12 said:


> The LED module itself creates heat as it runs, I was wondering how the heat from the module is affecting the module itself.
> 
> I don't think you'll be lighting things up at 5 inches, so the drop-in probably would matter much to the HID.



The dropin will be fine for at least a few minutes of operation.


----------



## AlexGT (Jul 27, 2008)

I'll do a run of the Cree and measure the temperature of the dropin.

AlexGT


----------



## Gunner12 (Jul 27, 2008)

From this thread, Nos posted that his drop-in was almost too hot to touch after 2 minutes.

I'd say 10 minutes should be the max running time with the bare drop-in.


----------



## AlexGT (Jul 27, 2008)

Started 10:22 temp 72F
Temp check 10:25 120F at the emmiter
Temp check 10:30 141F at the emmiter, seems stable
10:37 module has turned off! :sick2::mecry:measured 144F at the emmiter
After 1 minute of rest the dropin worked just fine, is this the overheating you were talking about? Hmmm. back to the drawing board! I might have a solution for this.

AlexGT


----------



## climberkid (Jul 27, 2008)

wooo buddy. i hope that you figure something out.


----------



## DM51 (Jul 28, 2008)

AlexGT said:


> Started 10:22 temp 72F
> Temp check 10:25 120F at the emmiter
> Temp check 10:30 141F at the emmiter, seems stable
> 10:37 module has turned off! :sick2::mecry:measured 144F at the emmiter
> After 1 minute of rest the dropin worked just fine, is this the overheating you were talking about?


Yes, that was what I thought might happen. There is no provision there to deal with heat build-up, and it just kept getting hotter until the thermal cut-out turned it off.


----------



## Drewfus2101 (Jul 29, 2008)

I just hope the drop-in doesn't unstick itself and bust the HID bulb.


----------



## AlexGT (Jan 13, 2009)

Here is a mini update:

The drop-in is still holding strong, that VHB tape rocks! In heat or cold it holds like no other tape I seen!

I also replaced the drop-in module with this one that has 5 modes (Lo, med, high, strobe, SOS) and works with up to 15 volts, I set my dropin to start in Low and ran it for 2 hours, temperature measured a cool 86.5F, and can do a quick off and on to access other brighter levels /Strobe /SOS.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11075

Changed the P4 cree WC of the Drop-in to a Q5 WC cree and it screws right in the reflector I had put on the window. no mods there.

Now I have a 5 mode white light, red leds, CCFL and HID! I'm happy now!

AlexGT


----------



## electrothump (Jan 13, 2009)

Pretty dang cool light.


----------



## Kestrel (Jan 13, 2009)

Pretty cool light, I like it.
HID
Fluorescent
LED
GITD
You're missing Incan and Trit though.:nana:


----------



## AlexGT (Jan 13, 2009)

LOL! :thumbsup:


----------



## hyperloop (Jan 14, 2009)

that is sweet! now we need runtime charts


----------



## kramer5150 (Jan 14, 2009)

AlexGT said:


> Pic of red leds 15 ft away 1 sec exposure ISO 100 I like that the plastic optic on front of the leds make for a very diffused flood with no artifacts.



I guess this is this the HID-CPF'ers definition of low lumen, night vision preserving light.:thumbsup:

Nice mods, very creative.


----------



## AlexGT (Apr 26, 2009)

Time for a little update on my light, I like to keep all the info together for future reference.

I painted the body using krylon fusion paint as seen here:

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=229705






I added a pair of 11.1V 6600 mah li-ion battery packs in parallel for 13,200 ma capacity and 3 hour runtime on the HID, the packs are $34.99 shipped each. they were on sale.

Also added 6 UV leds and installed them to the side of the red ones.






Installed a push button switch for the CCFL as you can see on the first pic and here:






Also installed a red led inside the CCFL with a blinker circuit I got from an energizer "find me" light, now it's even easier to find in the dark! it blinks about every 5 seconds, the label claims they can blink for up to 5 years on one set of batteries, If it lasts 1 year from 2 AA before changing I will be happy, I also installed a small switch in the bottom of the light in case I want to turn off the blinker.

I plan to maybe add a green and red laser when I figure out where to install them.

That is all for now.

Thanks for looking!

AlexGT


----------



## rasserie (Apr 27, 2009)

very NICE!


----------

